# 14 week old...flat or wavy coat?



## SophieVell (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi, we have had our lovely cockapoo now for 6 weeks. He was the least curly out of the litter and has chocolate and tan phantom markings. The breeder said that some coats develop later and you have to wait and see. He looks quite spaniel but has a wavy, short, fine coat, curly on ears, legs. I wonder if he will be a flat coat like a spaniel or will actually go more wavey and long haired? Anyone else had a cockapoo with a similar mix of coat type/colous? I have attached photos.






Thank you 😊


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

That second photo is so cute! I agree looks quite cocker, but there is a definite curl/ wave. That’s the exciting part- seeing how they develop- have fun 🙂


----------



## SophieVell (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you! He's a lovely boy with a very friendly, calm nature. Yes that's the great thing about a cross breed...they are all unique! 😊


----------



## Julia001 (Oct 24, 2019)

Awwww lovely pics!! I also have a 14 week old puppy- I love seeing how her coat is growing! The little curls at the ends of her ears are so funny!! I think she will be shaggy rather than super curly.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My puppy was also the least curly one in the litter. He is 9 months now an has tighter waves rather than curly. Shaggy would describe him well


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Here he is now.


----------



## SophieVell (Nov 25, 2019)

Ah gorgeous photos of your pup's ❤ Here he is now 18 weeks! Most people don't recognise him as a cockapoo! But he's definitely starting to go wavy!


----------



## Evie24 (Mar 8, 2020)

This is Mika she is a 14 week old f1 cockapoo also has a straight coat! This photo was taken after she was brushed so you can't really see the waves on her coat.







How is everyone with their pups shedding? Please let me know how the cockapoos shedding is with a straight coat after 6 months or so!


----------



## VickiB26 (Sep 4, 2020)

SophieVell said:


> Hi, we have had our lovely cockapoo now for 6 weeks. He was the least curly out of the litter and has chocolate and tan phantom markings. The breeder said that some coats develop later and you have to wait and see. He looks quite spaniel but has a wavy, short, fine coat, curly on ears, legs. I wonder if he will be a flat coat like a spaniel or will actually go more wavey and long haired? Anyone else had a cockapoo with a similar mix of coat type/colous? I have attached photos.
> View attachment 128911
> Thank you 😊


Hello, not sure if you will see this as it’s an old post but wondering what your boy looks like now? We have Oscar who is 12 weeks and he is straight/wavy and definitely more spaniely. Just interested to know how other pups turned out! Thanks


----------



## MaryO (Jul 23, 2021)

VickiB26 said:


> Hello, not sure if you will see this as it’s an old post but wondering what your boy looks like now? We have Oscar who is 12 weeks and he is straight/wavy and definitely more spaniely. Just interested to know how other pups turned out! Thanks


 Hi, just wondering how Oscar’s fur turned out? We have a 16 week cockapoo but looks more like a spaniel 😁


----------



## Antonia26 (10 mo ago)

Hi, not sure if this feed is still open. We have a 9mo old long haired cockapoo. This is how he looks like now. How are yours looking? His coat is getting longer especially the hair on his head. He gets mistaken for a Spaniel all the time


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Soooo cute ! His little head spike is so cool🥰


----------

